# Neolamprologus longicaudatus (sp)



## wsa88 (Mar 19, 2004)

Anybody know anything about these? I saw one for sale at the LFS. Are they peaceful with some malawian cichlids? No aggressive mbunas in the tank I would like to it in. Very interesting fish I might add. Looks like some Julis.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Go into profiles and look under Tanganyika Lamprologines.

There are 2 listed in the profiles. One has picks of a juvenile and an adult. The juvie looks like a julie but the adult is, well, IMO, hideous.

Not much info on Google other than pics. There is a guy, but you will have to google, that sells them and lists them as rare.

Maybe someone will chime in with some practical experience with them.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Neolamprologus is Tanganyikan and I wouldn't mix it with Malawis.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

This was a high demand fish until a year or 18 months ago when they were bred in the states and started appearing for sale regularly. They should not go with malawis as one of the nicest feature of the fish are the tail filaments, which will no doubt be nipped off in a mixed malawi tank. As for them being hideous, well, that's in the eye of the beholder. I have seen the adult fish in one of those pictures in person, and it is spectacular. It's won a number of show awards and is approaching 20 years old.

Edit - Sarah, I just checked the profile. Did CF take down the pic of the fish I was talking about? I thought I remembered a different pic.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's a pic of my breeder male, Great fish, and IMO a great looking Lamp. Lot's of character, and a good family man. I wouldn't add these to a malawi tank, best kept with other Tanganyikan's.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Neolamprologus longicaudatus.
These are real beauties, Sometimes know as the Ubwari Buescheri.
My first colony consists of 6 f1 (4 females ,2 males) and 1 F0 Male. When I put these together the wild male immediately killed the alpha F1 male. Since then all is calm. I got my first batch of babies at the end of April 2006. I had 5 Terra Cotta caves in a 55 gallon tank (4 X13).. Sometime in late July 2006, I started to notice multiple spawns in the tank... Sometimes I would see about 20 green eggs in 2 - 3 Terra Cotta caves at the same time..... But I had to take the babies out immediately or they would be gone.... My second colony is but just a F0 pair ? (Pond Bred directly from the lakes) ... The parents take care of the young as there are not other fish to munch on the babies..... As these fish get older the Blue fades away and the fish turn a dark brown.... at least my F0 male from the original colony did... 5 inches -- to 5.5..... The only Malawi fish that I mix with tangs are yellow Labs.... So I would not mix any other Malawi fish with tangs in general.... BTW ..the largest spawn was 29 eggs. As I looked in the 55 gallon tank last night there were at least 20 - 25 green eggs in one of the caves..... 
good luck
The_watcher


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Just an update.... I found 45+ green eggs in one of the Terra Cotta caves on Friday.... I did not think that they had that many eggs..... In one of the other caves there are the usual 20+ eggs.... I wonder when a male spawns does he spawn with several females around the same time ???? Because I am finding multiple spawns in the caves around the same times....


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Charlie... no it's still there.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1616 This fish is probably 17-18 years old now.

Great looking fish.


----------

